# 2.0T quattro in 2007



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, so now that I've seen printed details I can confirm what I was told by Audi at the TT Forum MkII TT private viewing back in May.

The reason why the 2.0T quattro isn't being released on launch is that it will have an entirely new engine that has been designed from the ground up with a new block. It will still be a 2.0 litre Turbo FSI and will initially produce the same 200bhp as the FWD car. However, this is the same engine that is to be used in the new S3 with 275bhp and will appear in the TT-S in the same guise!  All the quattro development and certification has taken place ONLY with the new engine.

I also had it confirmed that there will be an even faster version of the TT, but was told that no decisions had yet been made on the output or how to achieve it. I understand that Audi are looking at several different options, including a 3.2 V6 Turbo FSI or 3.6 litre engine. No word on the designation of this car, but I guess it could be either TT-R or TT-RS?

The 2.0T FWD's engine is based on the original 1.8 block that has gradually been upgraded and refined over the years and has now reached the end of its development. However, it will continue to be used in the FWD car, which will not get the new engine.

I understand that the lauch of the 200bhp 2.0T quattro will take place in early 2007 - possibly at Geneva.

Simon.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice excuse for delaying the 2.0Tq. :roll:

Any idea about the order / delivery schedule for the UK?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Any idea about the order / delivery schedule for the UK?


No idea I'm afraid.

Simon.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

tdk said:


> I understand that the lauch of the 200bhp 2.0T quattro will take place in early 2007 - possibly at Geneva.


Europe January 2007. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

tdk wrote:-

<<it will continue to be used in the FWD car, which will not get the new engine. <<

That kind'a makes sense, especially as 200bhp through two front wheels is about as much as you'd safely want. And there's no point in using a de-rated new 2.0TFSI engine for that application.

As for Quattro & 200bhp -- well, I personally don't see the point in that combination. I could have gone that way with my Mk 1 purchase, but decided against it.

IMHO Quattro AWD really comes into its own element only when you need to put down a lot more power.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

tdk said:


> Ok, so now that I've seen printed details I can confirm what I was told by Audi at the TT Forum MkII TT private viewing back in May.
> 
> I understand that the lauch of the 200bhp 2.0T quattro will take place in early 2007 - possibly at Geneva.
> 
> Simon.


Where did you see this in print Simon ? I'd love to read the details


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Simon,

What makes you believe that the launch 2.0T is an old engine? It has just won new engine of the year and was newly developed for the Golf GTi.

Indeed I have a 220bhp version in my A4 DTM.

The 1.8 did not have FSi the 2.0T has.

I'm sure more powerful engines of the 2.0T stable will follow. When I spoke to Audi at the London launch event the delay to the 2.0T quattro was both purposeful and as a result of engineering difficulties with that engine being mated to the 4WD. They stated and have repeated to me in conversations since that the 2.0T quattro will be 2008 at the earliest.

Steve

Steve


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep, I have to agree the 2.0 FSI was designed as a brand new engine for the MK V GTi , it's not an upgrade of the old 1.8T engine.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

TT Law said:


> What makes you believe that the launch 2.0T is an old engine? It has just won new engine of the year and was newly developed for the Golf GTi.


Not that it's exactly an old engine, but as I was told it's ultimately based on the old 1.8 block. The new engine has been designed from the ground up and shares no design characteristics with the old engine.



> They stated and have repeated to me in conversations since that the 2.0T quattro will be 2008 at the earliest.


Well, I was told early 2007. To me that makes sense as the new S3 will be lauched before 2008 and that will use the same engine (although tuned to 275bhp) and 4WD system as the 2.0T quattro TT. I guess we'll have to wait and see whos information source is correct!

Simon.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The new S3 will be launched in September this year - however, don't forget that the TT Mk 2 is no longer the same as the Golf / A3 with the new construction.

I was concerned about misinformation and also rip-offs from dealers who know less about the Mk II than we do - most haven't even seen one in the metal yet, let alone sat in one although there is apparently loads of dealer training happening over the next couple of weeks (yes, I know plenty of scope :roll: this is a car - these are called wheels ...) but they'll still be happy to take a 2K deposit from you - I had the same thing 12 months plus ago with a dealer wanting to take a deposit from me on a Mk2.

Anyway - I was told today (and it's probably the same source mate :wink: ) that no 2.0T Quattro until mid 2008. Steve (TTLaw) has been told the same.

Where was your source 'seen it in print' ?

If its really early 2007 my cheque book will be out sharpish!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> I was told today (and it's probably the same source mate :wink: ) that no 2.0T Quattro until mid 2008.
> 
> Where was your source 'seen it in print' ?


are you sure that you're talking about the same release dates? does uk have the same release dates as germany for all new models/options?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

der_horst said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I was told today (and it's probably the same source mate :wink: ) that no 2.0T Quattro until mid 2008.
> ...


Looking at the German and UK Spec Sheets and Price lists, no. Is the 2.0TQ announced in Germany for 2007 then ?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Is the 2.0TQ announced in Germany for 2007 then ?


i don't think it has been officially announced anywhere, but the 2007 rumors might be true for germany while the 2008 rumors might be true for the uk...
just a guess though


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

If I was you I would wait for at least 18 months so audi can find all the faults they have made and rectify with a face lift model etc - just like BMW and others do

Just my thought

I think the early MK2's will be riddle with problems


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Was the original TT riddled with problems? I thought the only ones that were corrected over time were the coil packs and the dodgy high speed handling. Dashpod and dropping windows remained. I can't think of any that would have made the TT such a catastrophic purchase for early adopters. So why do you feel the MK2 will be?


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

So will the 2.0t quattro be slower than the standard due to the additional weight?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the lifecycle plans list a 230hp 2.0l engine, which is probably the one for the 2.0t with awd. so no.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

tdk said:


> The reason why the 2.0T quattro isn't being released on launch is that it will have an entirely new engine that has been designed from the ground up with a new block.


The info i have about this is that the current 2.0 litre engine is not fitteble
to the "DSG Quattro gearbox".
The new 2.0 litre engine block have been change so it can be fit to a DSG Quattro gearbox.

Hans.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm gonna sit tight and watch with excitement what power variants they introduce over the next 2 years! hopefully a v6 with 350-400 horses with decent brakes etc,not gonna make the same mistake twice! as in 26k on a new 225 coupe then a further 15k to get it how i want it  i will have a new mk2 that is for sure


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Got to be honest the 2.0T Q is the model that i really want. BUT all the talk on this post makes a lot of sense................

SO does anyone know what kind of premium we might be looking at for this new 2.0T engine, i would guess its going to be more expensive than the current 3.2.

If it is then it looks like i will be sticking with 2wd, its not like i race anyway, and you just need to be a liitle bit more careful in the wet..............


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> this new 2.0T engine, i would guess its going to be more expensive than the current 3.2.


unlikely, i can't imagine they'd charge more for 230hp 2.0l than for 250hp 3.2l.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would guess the 20T quattro with what ever bhp will fit in the middle of the range.

26k 20T FWD
28k 20T Q
30k 3.2 Q


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't wait to find out whats happening for sure with the engines.
Do you think there will be as long a waiting list for the next lot of engines?
Will the main surge of buyers be going for the first models?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I would guess the 20T quattro with what ever bhp will fit in the middle of the range.
> 
> 26k 20T FWD
> 28k 20T Q
> 30k 3.2 Q


26K 2.oT FWD
28K 2.0TQ 230
30K 2.0 TQ 270
34K 3.6 TQ 350 :evil:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess the 20T quattro with what ever bhp will fit in the middle of the range.
> ...


As long as you buy a variant with an engine with the bigger turbo (K04), budget Â£500 into your options list for a remap and 300bhp is more than possible.

It's a shame that the fwd TT didn't launch with this engine http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cf...2060718.012/seat/new-seat-leon-cupra-unveiled


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure the existing 180FWD only has a K03. K04 and 300bhp in that type of car would be madness. I for one cant see Audi ever doing this.

I think If a 300bhp V6 appears it will be over 35k maybe even 36k. At that price its not value for money and i doubt i'd buy one. I'd be looking at the M3 or something like that for that kind money. Sorry.

Also uping the cc is not a good idea, would rather have a 3.2 FSI with turbo. 100% sure other people have said the 3.6 from the US passat wont fit.

Not sure why we are so bhp hungry - do we think the car goes up a status level at 300bhp?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Sure the existing 180FWD only has a K03. K04 and 300bhp in that type of car would be madness. I for one cant see Audi ever doing this.
> 
> I think If a 300bhp V6 appears it will be over 35k maybe even 36k. At that price its not value for money and i doubt i'd buy one. I'd be looking at the M3 or something like that for that kind money. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Not sure it has to do with hp directly more that other cars - notably 350Z - now have 300bhp and Audi need to produce a TT with more (or at least the same) to compete.

The new Chassis is good for it, and it could even turn it into a Sports car rather than a sporting car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I may have read the post incorrectly. I thought it was suggested that the FWD should have 300bhp. I donâ€™t disagree that 300bhp should be possible - I just think the cost will be too high to swallow.

Turbo the V6 with FSI and you are at 300bhp. Donâ€™t think Iâ€™d want a 4pot with 300bhp. I would like a louder and meaner V6.

I also think we are getting obsessed with bhp requirements. :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Agree there Tosh. I think I will be quite capable to get myself into trouble (nay, killed) with 'merely' 250bhp on tap. My TDI may have been fast, but in real terms this thing will have (useably) 100bhp more in a lighter, better balanced body. And as I will be driving around in a 130 TDI A4 for the next 6 months, it will feel faster still. Can't wait!

Once I get used to that power, perhaps in 12-18 months, then I can consider whether I've matured enough ( :twisted: ) to go for something more powerful, or whether it's back to something more frugal / sensible.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I thought it was suggested that the FWD should have 300bhp.


aka the smoke maker. i doubt that it will do much more with the additional power than that 



Toshiba said:


> Turbo the V6 with FSI and you are at 300bhp. Don't think I'd want a 4pot with 300bhp. I would like a louder and meaner V6.
> 
> I also think we are getting obsessed with bhp requirements. :?


the requirements are mainly dictated by the competitors, at least that's where i look at for comparison. and the 350z with 300bhp is what audi should be able to challenge imo. together with the way lighter construction it should beat that car in every aspect (except price ).

the question if a 4pot or a V6 is the weapon of choice is something i can't answer for myself yet as that depends on more than just the cylinder number. 3.2l sound a bit too much (i.e. too inefficient) for me in that bhp-class though (porsche starts at 3.6l).

my favourite engine would be something <=2.8l and preferably a V6, but atm it seems all these engines don't fit in the TT and till the rumoured 2.5l for the RS is ready it will still take a long time


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh no not the tts again...
in the 90's when I worked closely with Audi they got all excited and trotted out the same message..so much so that I even ordered a reg number in 1997 with the DVLA of tts instead of tt...as that is what they were going to call the 225..
You can see from my number that in 1999 they decided to drop tts and go with tt for the 225..So I went back to the DVLA and got one with tt instead.

So I wouldn't believe a word of it until you see the PRESS announcement.

regards malc 8)


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

The new Seat Leon Cupra has the 2.0T FSI producing 240bhp. I'd not be surprised if the 2.0 Q has the same.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

would it be enough? i think most would feel let down by it. However i think you're right.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jwball said:


> The new Seat Leon Cupra has the 2.0T FSI producing 240bhp.


That 240 hp engine still have a K03 turbo that will limited futher tuning.
The new S3 will have a K04 2.0T with a lot more potential for engine tuning.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but are audi bothered about that? they dont really want the engines chipped.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> but are audi bothered about that? they dont really want the engines chipped.


No they don't bother about that.

Hans.


----------

